# 20" coralife quad 96w



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i was thinking about getting a coralife 96wad quad fixture for my 20 gallon high tank. i saw one on sale for 70 but im not sure if it is worth the money. i heard that the replacement lights are expensive. what do you guys think? i also heard that the coralife brand isnt too reliable either. do you guys recommend any other brands to look into? thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I really haven't heard anything bad about them. All replacement bulbs are expensive doesen't matter what brand or type. What is it? A 4- 96 watt bulb fixture?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I really don't like coralife bulbs, the 10k's look yellow. So do the 96w quad, even though it is half actinic and half 10k.
Depends on what you want to keep in your tank?
IF you want to keep corals, and you don't want metal halide, I would go with a 24" 3x55 watt fixture. 
www.petsupplyliquidator.com (I think that is their web addy)
The most common fixtures for a 24" long tank are 2x 65watt.
With two seperate bulbs instead of the single quad, you can simulate dawn and dusk.
Here is link to a nice fixture with a built in moonlight.
http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_Orbit.html


----------

